# Bfg Km2



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

Does anyone have these tires?? I am looking to get them and would like some more info on them. 
Thanks


----------



## wannabefisher (Jul 6, 2009)

What kind of info you looking for on them? For a mud terrain tire they are surprisingly quiet, balance well and ride smooth. They aren't the best in the mud but they do okay. I think it's more of a 'true' aggresive all-terrain tire. I was fairly impressed.


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

do you know what the mileage is like?


----------

